# Overtightened collet - Worx router



## tmatthews1234 (Jun 30, 2013)

I have managed to overtighten the collet nut on my Worx WX15RT router, making it impossible to insert the router bit. I can remove the tightening nut, but the collet remains stuck in the threaded part. Any idea how I can loosen the inner collet?

Cheers 
Trev


----------



## BOjr (Dec 1, 2012)

Heat the threaded part and it will expand allowing the collet to come out. Be careful not to over heat it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trev, place a flat blade screwdriver on the edge of the collet, tap it lightly and the collet will release.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome Trev, I would try Mike's suggestion first.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike is correct and it should tap out, try some penetrating oil like WD40 or similar, heating the thread would make that expand away from the collet and I would only do that as a very last resort and I would use nothing hotter that a match and only as long as the match would burn, still it should tap out. NGM


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Mike, I do not mean disrespect or insult, but I would not heat it to try and get it off. The screwdriver trick has worked well for me. Also, there is another product to try instead of WD-40. The name of it is Buster. A Company called IBS sells. However, if you are unable to find the Buster Brand, WD will probably do the job. Just a question for you, is the Worx Router battery operated?

Good luck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Trev or Mike?*



Tagwatts1 said:


> Mike, I do not mean disrespect or insult, but I would not heat it to try and get it off. The screwdriver trick has worked well for me. Also, there is another product to try instead of WD-40. The name of it is Buster. A Company called IBS sells. However, if you are unable to find the Buster Brand, WD will probably do the job. Just a question for you, is the Worx Router battery operated?
> 
> Good luck


Is this meant for Trev?????????????.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I did not mean this to go to anybody in particular. I was just expressing what has worked for me. No disrespect or insult to anyone. If I did offend anyone I apologize. I have done the same thing in the past and merely meant to pass on what worked for me. Sorry


----------



## tmatthews1234 (Jun 30, 2013)

No, the Worx isn't a battery model, it's mains.

Tapping it with a flat blade screwdriver didn't work for me, nor did heating it. It didn't come with any other collets, and there's nothing in the manual to suggest the collet can be removed / replaced.

I ended up spending £40 on a new Silverline router, this one comes with 4 different sized collets, but no bits, so at least I can re-use the bits from the Worx router.
(The spanner from the Worx is better too!)

Thanks for all your input though.

Regards

Trev


----------



## Ellsmere (May 29, 2016)

tmatthews1234 said:


> I have managed to overtighten the collet nut on my Worx WX15RT router, making it impossible to insert the router bit. I can remove the tightening nut, but the collet remains stuck in the threaded part. Any idea how I can loosen the inner collet?
> 
> Cheers
> Trev


You appear to have the collet the wrong way around, this has forced it in tight.
It should come out if you grip the top of the collet with a mole grip and turn with the black shaft lock button pressed in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Trev...

see if there is something in these PDF's that will help...

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ellesmere. The post you replied to was 3 years old. The date is at the top left of each post.


----------

